# Custom Shredding



## Bubbaj19 (Jul 23, 2019)

Whats going rate for Custom shredding these days. Im Chargeing $45 per acre for small acres and if its a big plot $25 per acre. Does that sound about right?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IDK anything about shredding, but for a lot of machine/equipment work this formula does work. Take the cost of the equipment being used (brand new prices), times 1%, that will be the hourly rate. Note: travel/loading time could be added.

Larry


----------

